

Atari US Files For Chapter 11 Bankruptcy - Garbage
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2013/jan/21/atari-us-chapter-11-bankruptcy

======
andrewcooke
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2013/jan/21/a...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2013/jan/21/atari-
us-chapter-11-bankruptcy)

